# The purpose of kickboards?



## Hanz (6 February 2008)

Can any of you tell me the purpose of arena kickboards? It would help me greatly with my assignment if you know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bosworth (6 February 2008)

The key purpose is to retain the surface. A friend built one without and when the rain came the surface washed away!! It was found about a mile down hill - all over someones front drive and garden. totally ruined the arena. When the wind blows some surfaces can be blown away which would be prevented with high kickboards.

Also if you are working with youngsters or using the arena as turnout it is useful to have solid sides to prevent legs getting caught  - and also prevent dogs/sheep/small children wandering into the arena


----------



## LCobby (6 February 2008)

Do you mean the boarding about a meter high around an indoor school?
It should be angled outwards, so that the horses feet can be close to it, but the rider does not bump knee on the wall.
So acts as a protection to the saddle and rider, 
It also ensures that a horse does not knock itself or tis legs on brick, breezeblock, pillars etc that the school is built with.
Some outdoor schools have them, but most just have a foot or so of boards to retain the surface, so it does not get kicked or blown out, then post and rails above.


----------



## Dressagebabe (6 February 2008)

Hi,
The purpose for them are to retain the surface and below the surface to retain the drainage stone.  When you construct an arena you put all the upright posts in then attach the retaining boards around before tipping the drainage stone onto the school area this keeps the stone in place, you then add either blinding grit or membrane (personal preference) and after this you add your surface which again is retained by the boards, it stops the surface being washed out of the arena.  Some people refer to them as kick boards but they are actually called retaining or gravel boards. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Hanz (6 February 2008)

Yes, apologies I meant those in an indoor school. Thanks thats a great help.


----------



## LCobby (6 February 2008)

In an indoor school, you may also have kick board below and in front of a spectators gallery, to provide a safe barrier bteween the two. They may also cover any metal panels, wiring conduits ( for lights and sound systems) 

They are ueful for attaching dressage arena markers, sponsor banners, pots of flowers etc for competitions.


----------

